# New Gucci EDP - GUCCI



## jilliandanica (Mar 17, 2008)

I got a whiff of this from a magazine insert. Wondering if anyone has tried it? 

Heres the info from Sephora:






*Gucci By Gucci Eau de Parfum  
Gucci by Gucci is the signature fragrance for the modern day icon—a strong yet sensual woman driven by both her desire for achievement and her unmistakable feminine allure. The new Gucci fragrance falls into the Chypre floral scent family, with a top fruity citrus note and a woodsy base note. The fragrance emerges with an unexpected and exotic blend of guava and pear, bringing with it a uniqueness and modernity. The heart adds a rich, sensual femininity with the Tahitian Tiare flower bringing creaminess to an unconventional bouquet. The bottom consists of musky notes and honey that add sensuality and warmth to the strength of the patchouli.

 Notes:
Guava, Pear, Tahitian Tiare Flower, Musk, Honey, Patchouli.
Style:
Beautiful. Confident. Influential.
*


----------



## GreekChick (Mar 18, 2008)

It smells like a more subdued version of Gucci eau de parfum 1.


----------



## jilliandanica (Mar 18, 2008)

I went to Macy's and tried it. I love it, it's intoxicating. I couldn't stop smelling my wrist.


----------

